# Pet Pigeon Purchased - Unaware of Age and Breed



## sheni.h (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello guyz,

I'm a starter, had purchased one female pigeon for my daughter (around 2 years old) so she may play with her. Currently, after around a month the situation is this that Pommy(our pigeon) keeps on hitting my wife and daughter when they come near. She is good with me and eats from my hand now - however still she runs when I approach her.

Secondly, she is staying with us in the house as outside we've stray cats and pigeon breeders. Due to which I cannot allow her to fly outside. I'm attaching her pic - kindly tell me about her age and breed etc. Also about cleaning house due to her poops - due to which my wife gets angry on me 

I've noticed she doesn't fly much - today i forced her to fly in our home but she keeps on sitting. Her throat was shaking after this practice.

I don't have much information bout giving medicines etc to pigeons and am currently feeding her wheat and millet.

I've read about gernal care stuff, however now currently looking for specific information. Like about her weight etc?

Guidance in this regard will be appreciated. 

With Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It may be a good idea to get another or more pigeons for her/him, and then not handle her unless just hand feeding treats and leave her to her pigeon friends or mate, in the long run I think she would be much happier..pigeons are not people birds like parrots can be.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, I agree they are not people birds and need to be around their kind. Well, this pigeon can be a tippler ( because I had one which looked exactly like this) but honestly I have no idea  and determining the age of a pigeon is quite hard I don't even know the age of my pigeons which were not born in my house  ! 
-Rubeena


----------



## sheni.h (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks spirit and rasheed for your replies. Actually currently I don't have big cage for putting them in. I was reading that pigeon pet may be kept alone.however I'm thinking about it and big cage. Sometimes she sits in front of me in mating position and then I cuddle her. Today while we're having lunch she started making strange noise I think was calling me. I've also heard that male pigeon might hit her so even if I wish to purchase will male will be better or hen? 

Secondly I guess her breed and age information is difficult to get. Thanks once again


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

sheni.h said:


> Thanks spirit and rasheed for your replies. Actually currently I don't have big cage for putting them in. I was reading that pigeon pet may be kept alone.however I'm thinking about it and big cage. Sometimes she sits in front of me in mating position and then I cuddle her. Today while we're having lunch she started making strange noise I think was calling me. I've also heard that male pigeon might hit her so even if I wish to purchase will male will be better or hen?
> 
> Secondly I guess her breed and age information is difficult to get. Thanks once again


Two hens can become great friends but I would suggest you to get a male, but don't put them together straight away they might fight. Put a divider in the big cage in between initially and when you take them out of the cage let them be together. When they get fond of each other remove the divider in the cage and let them be together in the cage too. And please call me Rubeena ; Rasheed is my surname.
-Rubeena


----------



## sheni.h (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok thanks rubeena for your reply. Purchasing and maintaining a pair is a challenging job for me. However if you get any info about its breed etc then kindly let me know. 

With Thanks


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

sheni.h said:


> Ok thanks rubeena for your reply. Purchasing and maintaining a pair is a challenging job for me. However if you get any info about its breed etc then kindly let me know.
> 
> With Thanks


I will surely tell you if I get to know. 
-Rubeena


----------

